# 2015 Hoyt Spyder Turbo tuning tips



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd like one of the new Turbo's, but I have eight Hoyt's at the moment, and can't decide which ones to get rid of.

I can't see why it would be any different than any other Hoyt of recent manufacture, and other than a single battle with an undefined limb problem, I have been able to get any/all of them up and running by simply "eyeballing" center shot and nock height, after setting everything to spec for ATA/BH/Sync, and timing. Some feel speed bows more challenging, but my Alphaburner was very easy to work with, so I doubt your Turbo will suffer much from tricky tuning. I did resort to yoke tuning for the last few tweaks, but everything responded to plan, and I have not had to resort to "odd" tuning settings.

My two most recent purchases, a 2012 Vector 32 and a 2014 Spyder 30 both had some rigging stretch to keep an eye on, but within a couple hundred shots and a couple passes at the press, everything settled down and shot well. Both bows have been exceptionally quiet, and I don't miss string leeches a bit.

So, I really have not much to add, but I was curious how owners were doing myself. Half the Turbo's made will sell on AT classifieds next year at a bargain price, and I want to be ready when they do.


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for info TMAN. I've been shooting bows for over 20 yrs and this is my 5th bow and I know they are a bit pricy but it was just the right time for what I got it for. I was very impressed on how it shoots. The bottom line is I'm happy with it and the way it performs and for right out of box it wowed me. I like to work on my own bows so thats why I was ask for any tune tricks or so but after looking around I never seen much info thats why I came here which is a great place for info. I did figured a few would have to be made for the string to settle in. As for as a speed bow I know not all can shoot well but I have a good form and don't have any problems stacking them tight as long as the bow is tuned well. Once again thanks for your time. Any good and bad i'll pass it on.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

TRUE HUNT said:


> As for as a speed bow I know not all can shoot well but I have a good form and don't have any problems stacking them tight as long as the bow is tuned well.


Honestly, it's all about tuning. When the Supertec first came out with the hybrid cams, most ran for cover at the 5.75" BH, and elevated speed rating. Hoyt implied it was a bow for "experienced shooters". Since I started shooting in 1959, I figured I had enough of that. The spirals had a draw cycle that came on and off at different points than other bows, but once conditioned, it felt normal. The Spiral Cam tuned easily, and the bow was not at all hard to shoot well. I still have it, and shoot it regularly.


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Been very biz with work and just have some time to get back. Well TMan you are dead on about a well tuned bow. Im even more glade I bought the 2015 Carbon Spyder Turbo and not wait because I would have been bangging my head on a brick wall passing on it.


----------

